# What is this guy?! PLEASE!



## kraytkiller (Jun 19, 2013)

Ive been researching forever to find out what kind of snake I have. 

I've narrowed it down I guess, but there's just so many damn pythons.

I think its either a BHP, a white lipped hybrid (no white lip but almost identical) or maybe a sevu (but no white eyes)

Help?

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r303/kraytkiller/picture015.jpg

Theres a pic


----------



## Lexicious (Nov 8, 2012)

Wait you say this snake is yours? but you don;t know what it is? what did you buy it as?

If you don't know what it is how do you know what temps etc its to be kept at?


----------



## kraytkiller (Jun 19, 2013)

Lexicious said:


> Wait you say this snake is yours? but you don;t know what it is? what did you buy it as?
> 
> If you don't know what it is how do you know what temps etc its to be kept at?


The pet store had it labeled as a 'ring necked python' which i quickly grew to realize wasnt the case. Holding it I could hear wheezing when it breathed so I think its a breed that needs higher humidity? I dont know how to take perfect care of it and thats the problem. If no one can answer here then im taking it to a vet


----------



## Lexicious (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad to see you'r after some help : victory:

You'd be better off sticking to the snake section thread, you seem to be getting more opinions in there.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like an adult columbian rainbow boa to me. Have a look at some pics on google at the eyes/face/faded pattern to see if it looks like yours as the photo you put up isnt great 

If it is.....they need higher humidity and like to climb: victory:


----------



## JoeJ (May 8, 2012)

maybe its my eyes but it looks like a dull coloured Bismarck ringed python.


----------



## reptilepaul (Dec 5, 2011)

typical RFUK, giving someone a hard time for asking for help....


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks an awful lot like my adult Colombian Rainbow Boa _Epicrates cenchria maurus_. A good photo of the face would help a lot 

Edit: 
Here's a quick photo of my CRB's face for comparison...


Best,
Paul


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

I would say a dull Bismark ringed python but would need better pics to be sure.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

As above, adult bismark 99% sure


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...76633-adult-bismark-ringed-pythons-500-a.html a link to one dave at scales and tails had! awesome snakes! and stunning babies!


----------

